# Kimbers



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Why dont i see a kimber thread on this wonderful site.Can we get one started mabe?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You've already started it. Now you are obligated to contribute.


----------



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

*kimber*

Just bought a kimber stainless 11 an love it sold my outher one an was lost without a 1911.They say 500 round break in BS mine broke in after 900. During my break in had alot of ftf 3 times were the fp did not hit the primer hard enought. Thought i was in for a nitemear,I was wrong got 1300 rounds threw her with no proublums.This gun will shoot threw the same hole at 10 yards time an time again.


----------



## ReeseBN38416 (May 28, 2007)

*Hey, you Mentalcase!*

I bought the same Kimber (Stainless II). It's absolutely fantastic. After I brought it home I read of some people who had issues with their Kimbers, but mine has been trouble free.

BTW, I saw your pic with the cherry wood grips. I've got grip-envy!


----------



## kgraber (May 12, 2007)

Kimber Custom II and Pro Carry II, both fantastic guns. Custom II was my first 1911 and will probably stay with me forever.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Mentalcase said:


> Why dont i see a kimber thread on this wonderful site.Can we get one started mabe?


Couldn't agree more. I would like to see a Kimber section too.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Due to a number of request from e-mails and PMs, 44 to be exact, I've added a Kimber forum area... So, start posting! :smt1099


----------

